# Pasadena area partner(s) wanted



## noman (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello All,
I know there are some groups around here, but my schedule or riding style never seem to match up...
Looking for someone to ride with on *Thursday* evenings/nights and *Saturdays* and/or *Sundays*, preferably early morning. The other days I'm either commuting or riding the rollers inside. Will meet at Rose Bowl, Santa Fe Dam, Hwy 39, Hwy 2, whatever works....
A brief resume:
-Ridden a few centuries, gearing up for the Death Valley Double Century end of this month.
-Looking to do weekend long rides anywhere from 60-120 miles (should be up to 150+ in a few weeks), Thursdays and non-long ride days 20-50 miles.
-Not the fastest in the pack, but have the legs for decent distance (last century was 6.5 hours including lunch & a few stops; could definently go faster with a partner)
-Looking to beat the doldrums of the long solo ride...
-I'm NOT a political extremist, religious wacko, or wierdo looking for love!

Cheers .


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Then you must be familiar with the Montrose ride every Sat morning. If you don't care for the fast main group, there's another smaller, slower group (winter group) which takes off from Trader Joe's in South Pasadena just before 8am. These rides are all short, up to 50 miles.


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

Outside of the Montrose 'Fast" and the new (for this time of year) "tempo" rides on Saturday, there is the "Park Ride aka Mexican mafia ride" out of Griffith Park on Sunday. There are two groups that leave from the LA Zoo parking lot around 8:30am. Route goes thru Victory blvd, Glenoaks, up La Tuna Cyn, and into Montrose... down Verdugo road and back to Griffith Park.


----------



## gremelm (Apr 7, 2005)

Ride_glendale said:


> Outside of the Montrose 'Fast" and the new (for this time of year) "tempo" rides on Saturday, there is the "Park Ride aka Mexican mafia ride" out of Griffith Park on Sunday. There are two groups that leave from the LA Zoo parking lot around 8:30am. Route goes thru Victory blvd, Glenoaks, up La Tuna Cyn, and into Montrose... down Verdugo road and back to Griffith Park.


Being a regular member of the fast group, I have to correct you about your reference...it's true, the group is mainly latino but definitely not just Mexican. We have asians, europeans, and caucasians...we're multi ethnic, so don't characterize us as this so called mafia. Sure I know it was all in jest, but labels do often stick.

The fast group leaves at about 8:30...and the 2nd (Team Hollywood) about 8:45.
Oh yeah, the ride to us is mainly known as the La Tuna Ride since that's the main challenge in this ride.

It's a good recovery ride to do after a tiring week of hard riding.


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

I understand and actually im one of the brown guys (filipino) rider that normally do that ride. As for calling it the mafia, its a term ive heard for that ride for the past 10+ years... so i apologize for stating it but realize that I did not make it up....

Ride on...

PAA / Merryll Lynch Cycing
http://paacycling.org


----------



## redrider (Jun 21, 2004)

*Amigo Ride*

I, too, have been a regular on this ride for 10+ years now. And aside from the "mafia ride" (which was coined by a latino who shall remain unnamed), I've also heard "Amigo Ride" being thrown around as well.
And yes, I will keep Riding on!



Ride_glendale said:


> I understand and actually im one of the brown guys (filipino) rider that normally do that ride. As for calling it the mafia, its a term ive heard for that ride for the past 10+ years... so i apologize for stating it but realize that I did not make it up....
> 
> Ride on...
> 
> ...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

gremelm said:


> Being a regular member of the fast group, I have to correct you about your reference...it's true, the group is mainly latino but definitely not just Mexican. We have asians, europeans, and caucasians...we're multi ethnic, so don't characterize us as this so called mafia. Sure I know it was all in jest, but labels do often stick.
> 
> The fast group leaves at about 8:30...and the 2nd (Team Hollywood) about 8:45.
> Oh yeah, the ride to us is mainly known as the La Tuna Ride since that's the main challenge in this ride.
> ...



Riders from around here have been calling it that for a very long time so I think it's pretty much stuck at this point. Go luck with un-sticking it.


----------

